# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products تحديثات :  14 Jan 2020 - Micro-Box A.I.O NEW (All In One) V4.0.3.6 : SAMSUNG ANDROID 10 and much

## mohamed73

*14 Jan 2020 - Micro-Box A.I.O NEW (All In One) V4.0.3.6 : SAMSUNG ANDROID 10 and much more !!*       *Added DIRECT UNLOCK for next models:* 
(not required root & not required flash, required special credits) 
Samsung *SM-A102U, SM-A102U1, SM-A102W, SM-A202K, SM-A205U* 
Samsung *SM-A205W, SM-A205, SM-A307F, SM-A307G, SM-A307GN* 
Samsung *SM-A310N, SM-A405S, SM-A505U, SM-A505W, SM-A505Y* 
Samsung *SM-A5070, SM-A507F, SM-A507FN, SM-A515F, SM-A520N* 
Samsung *SM-A600A, SM-A600U, SM-A720N, SM-G398F, SM-G610L* 
Samsung *SM-G930W, SM-G935W, SM-G965F, SM-G965N, SM-G977B* 
Samsung *SM-J260T, SM-J260Y SM-J326A, SM-J327A, SM-J330G*
Samsung *SM-J330L, SM-J336A, SM-J337W, SM-J530K, SM-J530L*
Samsung *SM-J701F, SM-J710F, SM-J710G, SM-J710M, SM-J727S*
Samsung *SM-J737A, SM-M107F, SM-M205F, SM-M205G, SM-M205M*
Samsung *SM-M3070, SM-M307F, SM-N935F, SM-N935S, SM-P205D*
Samsung *SM-S102D, SM-S205D, SM-S337T, SM-S357B, SM-S506D*
Samsung *SM-S737T, SM-S757B, SM-SC02L, SM-SC04J, SM-SCV43*
Samsung *SM-T395C, SM-T395X, SM-T515X, SM-T517J, SM-T585X*   *ADDED SUPPORT FOR ALL VERSIONS ANDROID 10 EXYNOS*    
Order from here : الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   
TAKE IT FROM SUPPORT or ALTERNATIVE DOWNLOAD LINK(s): الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]      
MICRO-DONGLE - *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
HTC PRO 2 CABLE - *30 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
HTC     - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Alcatel - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
LG/ZTE  - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
BB      - *10 Euros*   &   BB MEP0 - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Sagem/SE - *10 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
1y Supp - *10 Euros*  &   2y Supp - *20 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
1y FULL - *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
MAGMA (1st activation) - *50 Usd*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
INFINITY (1st activation) - *50 Usd*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
SLBOX - BASIC *20 Euros*   &   FULL *50 Euros*
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_all new modem version added :   

```
a102u1ueu2asj1
a102usqu2asi7
a102wvlu1asi5
a105fddu3asj1
a105fddu3ask1
a105fnxxs2asj3
a105fnxxu2asj2
a105fxxu3asj2
a105gdxs5ask1
a105gdxu4asi3
a105gdxu5asl1
a105mubs3asj3
a105mubu3asi4
a105mubu4ask1
a105nkou2asj2
a202fxxu2asj1
a202fxxu2ask1
a202kkku2asj1
a205fddu2asj1
a205fddu3asj2
a205fddu3asj3
a205fnxxu4ask1
a205gndxu3asi3
a205gndxu3asi5
a205gndxu3asi6
a205gndxu3asj6
a205gndxu4ask2
a205sksu2asj1
a205usqu2asi7
a205usqu3ask1
a205usqu3ask8
a205wvlu2asj2
a205yndvu2asi2
a205yndvu3asj3
a260fjvu3asi1
a260gddu3asj1
a260gddu3asj2
a260gddu4asl1
a305fxxs3ask2
a305fxxu2ase2
a305fxxu2asj2
a305fxxu3ask3
a305gdxu2asf2
a305gdxu2asi1
a305gdxu2asj1
a305gdxu2asj3
a305gdxu3ask1
a305gdxu3ask2
a305gdxu3ask3
a305yndvu2asf3
a305yndvu2asi1
a305yndvu2asj1
a307fnxxs2ask1
a307fnxxu2aska
a307fnxxu2asl1
a307gdxs2ask1
a307gdxs2ask2
a307gdxu2ask2
a307gdxu2ask3
a320flxxs2bra4
a405fnxxs2ash2
a405fnxxu2asj1
a405sksu1asj2
a505fxxs2asg4
a505fxxs2ask1
a505fxxs3ask5
a505fxxs3ask8
a505fxxs3a***
a505fxxu2asf2
a505fxxu2ash1
a505fxxu2asi3
a505fxxu2asj2
a505fxxu3aska
a505fxxu3asl3
a505gdxs2asf3
a505gdxs4ask1
a505gdxs4ask2
a505gdxs4ask4
a505gdxu3asg1
a505gdxu3ash5
a505gdxu3asj1
a505nkou3asl4
a505u1ues3asj3
a505u1ueu2asj2
a505usqs2asi3
a505usqs2asi5
a505usqs3ask1
a505usqs3asl4
a505usqu2asi6
a505usqu2asj2
a505usqu3asl2
a505wvlu2asj1
a505yndvs3ask1
a505yndvu2asg4
a5070zcu2asl1
a5070zhu2asl1
a507fnxxs2ask2
a507fnxxu2ask6
a507fnxxu2ask7
a507fnxxu2asl2
a510fxxs8csf7
a510mubs7csdd
a515fxxu1askj
a515fxxu1asl1
a515fxxu1asl3
a515fzhu1askj
a520fxxsbcsi2
a520fxxsbcsi7
a520fxxsbcsj3
a520fxxsccsje
a520fxxsccsjf
a520fxxsccsjg
a520fxxsccsk3
a520fxxsccsk4
a520fxxsccski
a520fxxubasf1/
a520fxxubcsh1
a520fxxubcsi3
a520fxxubcsj1
a520fxxuccsk1
a520fxxuccsl1
a520fxxuccsl4
a520fztsacse3
a520fztsccsj1
a520fztuccsl2
a520wvls1aqg2
a520wvls1aqh1
a520wvls1bqk1
a520wvls2bra2
a520wvls2brb1
a520wvls2brd2
a520wvls3crg1
a520wvls6csb2
a520wvls6csc1
a520wvls7csd1
a520wvls9csi1
a520wvlsacsk1
a520wvlu1aqb9
a520wvlu1aqe3
a520wvlu1bqi1
a520wvlu2crf2
a520wvlu5crj3
a520wvlu5crl1
a520wvlu5csa4
a520wvlu9csh3
a530fxxs6csec
a530fxxs6csed
a530fxxs6csee
a530fxxs7csg4
a530fxxs7csg6
a530fxxs7csh9
a530fxxs7csi3
a530fxxs7csi4
a530fxxs7csj3
a530fxxs7csj4
a530fxxs8csk3
a530fxxs8csk4
a530fxxu5cse9
a530fxxu6cseb
a530fxxu7csh5
a530fxxu8csk3
a530fxxu8csk4
a530wvls7csi3
a600aucs2ark1
a600aucs3asb1
a600fnxxs5bsk6
a600fnxxu4bsi3
a600fnxxu4bsk2
a600fnxxu4bsk4
a600fnxxu5bska
a600gdxs7bsk1
a600gdxu6bsg1
a600gnubu5ase1
a600gnubu6bsja
a600t1uvs3bsk2
a600t1uvu2bsi4
a600tuvs3bsk2
a600tuvu2asg1
a600tuvu2bsi4
a710mubu1aol2
a710mubu1apb3
a710mubu1apf1
a710mubu1apf6
a710mubu2bpl1
a710mubu2csj2
a720fxxs9csk2
a720fxxs9csk6
a720fxxu8csi1
a720fxxu9csj3
a720fxxu9csk1
a720fzts8csj1
a720nkou4csk2
a730fxxu6csi3
a730fxxu6csi4
a730fxxu6csj1
a730fxxu6csj3
a730fxxu6csj4
a730fxxu7csk1
a750fnxxs1bsf5
a750fnxxs2bsh4
a750fnxxs3bsk8
a750fnxxu1bse1
a750fnxxu1bsg2
a750fnxxu2bsh2
a750fnxxu2bsh3
a750fnxxu3bsk4
a750gndxs4bsj7
a750gndxu3bse2
a750gnubs3bsf1
a750gnubs3bsh2
a750gnubs3bsh3
a750gnubs3bsi2
a750gnubs4bsj3
a750gnubs4bsj4
a750gnubu3bsh1
a750gnubu4bsk1
g398fnxxs2asj5
g398fnxxs2asj6
g398fnxxu1asj1
g398fnxxu2ask4
g570fxxs2csg3
g570fxxu1api4
g570fxxu1api9
g570fxxu1apl1
g570fxxu1aqa1
g570fxxu1aqf4
g570mubs5cse3
g570mubs6csg2
g570mubs6csg4
g570mubs6csj4
g570mubs7csk1
g570mubs7csk2
g570mubu5cse1
g570mubu6csh1
g570ydxu1apic
g570ydxu1apk2
g570ydxu1aqc2
g570ydxu1aqc3
g570ydxu1aqc6
g570ydxu1aqd1
g570ydxu1aqe2
g570ydxu1aqf1
g570ydxu1aqg1
g570ydxu1aqh1
g570ydxu1bqj1
g570ydxu1bqj2
g570ydxu2brc1
g570ydxu2cri1
g570ydxu2crl1
g610fdds1csi1
g610fdds1csi2
g610fddu1csk1
g610fxxs1csi1
g610mubu6csi1
g610mubu6csj1
g611fddu1csi1
g611fddu1csk1
g611ffddu1csk1
g611mtvjs2csk1
g930fxxs6esh1
g930fxxs6esi6
g930fxxs7eskb
g930fxxs7esl3
g930fxxs7esl4
g930fxxs7esl5
g930fxxs7esla
g930fxxu2ere8
g930fxxu7esj3
g930kkku1apb2
g930kkku1apc7
g930kkku1apd7
g930kkku1ape3
g930kkku1apf1
g930kkku1apg1
g930kkku1aph1
g930kkku1apj7
g930kkku2esi1
g930w8vls6csh1
g930w8vlu2apj4
g935fxxs5eseb
g935fxxs6esi6
g935fxxs6esi8
g935fxxs6esjb
g935fxxs7esk7
g935fxxs7esk8
g935fxxs7eskb
g935fxxs7esl1
g935fxxs7esl3
g935fxxs7esl4
g935fxxs7esl5
g935fxxs7esla
g935fxxu3esa1
g935w8vls6csh1
g950fxxs5dsf6
g950fxxs5dsg2
g950fxxs5dsg3
g950fxxs5dsh6
g950fxxs5dsi4
g950fxxs5dsi8
g950fxxs6dsl1
g950fxxu5dsid
g950fxxu5dsj9
g950fxxu5dsje
g950fxxu6dsk5
g955fxxs5dsg2
g955fxxs5dsh6
g955fxxs6dsl1
g955fxxu5dsid
g955fxxu5dsj9
g955fxxu5dsje
g955fxxu6dsk5
g960fxxs7csi5
g960fxxs7csj3
g960fxxu7csi6
g960fxxu7csj5
g965fxxs7csi5
g965fxxs7csj3
g965fxxu7csi6
g965fxxu7csj5
g970fxxs3asg2
g970fxxs3asja
g970fxxu3asj4
g970fxxu3bskl
g970fxxu3bsl1
g973fxxs3asja
g973fxxu3asj4
g973fxxu3bskl
g973fxxu3bsl1
g975fxxs3asja
g975fxxu3asj4
g975fxxu3bskl
g975fxxu3bsl1
g977bxxu2asi8
g977bxxu2asj1
g977bxxu2asj5
g977bxxu2bsko
g977nkou2asj2
g977nkou2asj5
g977nkou2bsl7
j260aucu1asc6
j260aztus2asd2
j260gdds3asf3
j260gddu2arj9
j260gddu2ark4
j260gddu2arl1
j260gddu3asf1
j260gddu4asi3
j260gddu5ask1
j260mubs7asj2
j260mubs7asj4
j260mubs7ask1
j260mubs7ask3
j260mubs7ask4
j260mubs7ask5
j260mubs7ask6
j260mubs7ask7
j260mubs7a***
j260mubs7askb
j260mubs7askd
j260mubu6asj1
j260t1uvs3asi2
j260ydxu1argg
j260ydxu1arj4
j260ydxu1asa3
j260ydxu2asg3
j327aucs3brk2
j327aucs4bsd1
j330fnxxs3bsg1
j330fnxxu1aqg1
j330fnxxu2aqj1
j330fnxxu2aqj3
j330fnxxu2aqk8
j330fnxxu3ara1
j330fnxxu3arc1
j330fnxxu3csi4
j330fnxxu3csk2
j330fxxs3bse1
j330fxxs3bsf3
j330fxxs3bsf4
j330fxxu1aqf7
j330fxxu1aqfb
j330fxxu2aql3
j330fxxu3ara3
j330fxxu3ara4
j330fxxu3arc3
j330fxxu3arc5
j330fxxu3ard1
j330fxxu3brg3
j330fxxu3brg4
j330fxxu3bri3
j330fxxu3brj3
j330fxxu3csi4
j330fxxu3csk2
j330gdxs3bsf3
j330gdxu1aqf5
j330gdxu1aqf8
j330gdxu1aqg3
j330gdxu1aqh2
j330gdxu2aqi2
j330gdxu2aqj1
j330gdxu2aqk1
j330gdxu2arb2
j330gdxu3arf1
j330gdxu3brg2
j330gdxu3bri3
j330gdxu3bsc3
j330gdxu3csg7
j330gdxu3csi4
j330gdxu3csl1
j336aztus8ask1
j337aucu7asg1
j337pvpu4bsj2
j337r4tys5bsj1
j337r7wwu5bsj1
j337tuvs6ask2
j337tuvu5ash1
j337uues4bsk1
j337vppvrs3ase1
j400fxxs4bsg2
j400fxxu1ardf
j400fxxu1ardi
j400fxxu1ardl
j400fxxu1are1
j400fxxu1are4
j400fxxu2arg8
j400fxxu2ari2
j400fxxu2arj2
j400fxxu2asa1
j400fxxu2asa3
j400fxxu2asb1
j400fxxu4bsi2
j400fxxu4bsj1
j400gdxs4bsg3
j400gdxs4bsg4
j400gdxu2arj1
j400gdxu4bsi2
j400mubs2ari2
j400mubs3bse3
j400mubs4bsj2
j400mubu1are2
j400mubu2arg1
j400mubu2arg2
j400mubu2ari1
j400mubu3bse2
j400mubu4bsj1
j530fmxxu8csk3
j530fxxu5csi1
j530gmubu6csj2
j530gubu6csj2
j530kkku4csk1
j530lklu4csk1
j530ydxu3ara1
j530ydxu5csk1
j530ydxu5csl2
j530ymdxu5csk3
j530ymdxu5csl2
j600fxxs4bsf2
j600fxxu1ardl
j600fxxu3arh2
j600fxxu3ark1
j600fxxu5bsi2
j600fxxu6bsk1
j600fxxu6bsk6
j600gdxs3arj5
j600gdxs3arj6
j600gdxs3ark1
j600gdxs3asc2
j600gdxs4bsg2
j600gdxs4bsg3
j600gdxs4bsh2
j600gdxs4bsh4
j600gdxs4bsi1
j600gdxu1ardh
j600gdxu1ardi
j600gdxu1arf2
j600gdxu2arf3
j600gdxu2arg1
j600gdxu2arg2
j600gdxu2arg3
j600gdxu3arh3
j600gdxu3ari4
j600gdxu3ari5
j600gdxu3ari6
j600gdxu3arj3
j600gdxu3arj7
j600gdxu3arj8
j600gdxu3ark1
j600gdxu3ark5
j600gdxu3arl2
j600gdxu3asa2
j600gdxu4bsf2
j600gdxu4bsg4
j600gdxu4bsi1
j600gdxu4bsi4
j600gdxu5bsk1
j600gfddu1are4
j600gfddu1arg1
j600gfddu1ari1
j600gfddu1arj4
j600gfddu1asa1
j600gfddu1bsd2
j600gfddu2bsg1
j600gfddu2bsi1
j600gtvjs3ark1
j600gtvjs3arl1
j600gtvjs4bsf2
j600gtvjs5bsg2
j600gtvjs5bsi2
j600gtvjs5bsi3
j600gtvjs6bsl3
j600gtvju1ardg
j600gtvju2arf3
j600gtvju2arh1
j600gtvju3arh2
j600gtvju3ark1
j600gtvju3asa1
j600gtvju4bsf1
j600gtvju5bsf3
j600nkou1arg1
j600nkou2arj3
j600nkou2ark1
j600nkou3bsg3
j701fxxu7csg4
j701fxxu8csk2
j701mubs7csg2
j710fxxu1ape5
j710fxxu6csi1
j720fxxu3arl1
j720fxxu5bsk1
j720mubu6bsi2
j727sksu1aqi2
j727sksu2arb1
j727sksu2are1
j727sksu2brk1
j727sksu3bsc3
j727sksu4csj2
j727uues7bsk2
j730fmxxu1aqf1
j730fmxxu1aqf3
j730fmxxu1aqi4
j730fmxxu2ara3
j730fmxxu2arb1
j730fmxxu3arg1
j730fmxxu4bri3
j730fmxxu4brk1
j730fmxxu4bsa1
j730fmxxu5csed
j730fmxxu6csg2
j730fxxs4bse1
j730fxxs5csf5
j730fxxu1aqf1
j730fxxu1aqf3
j730fxxu1aqf4
j730fxxu1aqf6
j730fxxu1aqfa
j730fxxu1aqi5
j730fxxu2ara1
j730fxxu2ara3
j730fxxu2arb1
j730fxxu2arf2
j730fxxu3ari1
j730fxxu3ari2
j730fxxu3bri3
j730fxxu3bri4
j730fxxu3bri5
j730fxxu3brk2
j730fxxu3bsa1
j730fxxu3bsc1
j730fxxu5csj4
j730fxxu6csk2
j730gdxu5brj1
j730gdxu6bsd5
j730gdxu7csg2
j730gmdxu7csi1
j730gmubu8csk1
j730gubs5ark1
j730gubu2aqi3
j730gubu3ara2
j730gubu3arc2
j730gubu3ard1
j730gubu4arf1
j730gubu5bri3
j730gubu5brj1
j730gubu7csg2
j737aucs2arh1
j737aucs3arl2
j737pvpu4bsj2
j737r4tys5bsj1
j737t1uvs6bsk1
j737tuvs6bsk1
j737uues4bsk1
m105fdds2bsj1
m105gdxs3bsk2
m105gdxu2bsj1
m105mubu2bsi1
m107fddu1ask1
m205fdds3bsk2
m205fddu3csl2
m205fnxxu3bsk1
m205fnxxu3csl3
m205gdxu2bsj1
m305fddu3csl2
m3070zcu1asi5
m3070zcu2asl2
m307fnjxu1ashg
m307fnjxu1asj1
m307fnjxu2asl1
m307fxxu1asj1
m307fxxu1asj2
m307fxxu2ask2
n935fxxs5cse1
n935fxxu6csk1
n950fxxs6dse2
n950fxxs6dsf5
n950fxxs7dsh2
n950fxxs7dsi4
n950fxxs8dsk1
n950fxxu6dsd4
n950fxxu7dsga
n950fxxu7dsh1
n950fxxu7dsj8
n960fxxs4csj1
n970fxxs1asj2
n970fxxu1ash6
n970fxxu1asj4
n970fxxu1bsl4
n971nkou1asj1
n971nkou1asje
n975fxxs1asj2
n975fxxu1asgo
n975fxxu1ash6
n975fxxu1asi1
n975fxxu1asj4
n975fxxu1bsl4
n976bxxs1asj7
n976bxxs1asj8
n976bxxs1asja
n976bxxu1asj2
n976bxxu1asj4
n976bxxu1asj6
n976bxxu1asjg
n976bxxu1bsla
n976nkou1asj1
n976nkou1asje
p205dxs2asj1
s102dludu2asi5
s205dluds2asj1
s205dludu2asi2
s260dludu1asc7
s357bludu1ari2
s367vluds4bsj1
s506dludu2asi4
s757bluds4bsj1
s767vluds4bsj1
sc02lomu1bsk1
t395xxu5csg2
t395xxu5csh1
t395xxu5csj1
t395xxu6csl1
t515xxs3asj4
t515xxs3asj5
t515xxu2asi3
t515xxu3asjd
t515xxu3ask5
t515xxu3asl1
t517jxs3asj5
t517pvpu1asi2
```

_

----------


## mohamed73

_check all supported models and bit version   
SM-A102U  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-A102W  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A105F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A105G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-A105M  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-A105N  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A202F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A202K  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A205F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-A205G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-A205S  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A205U  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A205W  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A205Y  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A260F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A260G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-A3050  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A3058  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A305F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-A305G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A305N  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A305Y  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A307F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A307G  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A310F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-A310M  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A310N  BIT01
SM-A310Y  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-A320F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-A320Y  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-A405F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A405S  BIT01
SM-A505F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-A505G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-A505U  BIT02 BIT03
SM-A505W  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A505Y  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A5070  BIT02
SM-A507F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A510F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08
SM-A510K  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A510L  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A510M  BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-A510S  BIT02
SM-A515F  BIT01
SM-A520F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08 BIT09 BIT0A BIT0B BIT0C
SM-A520N  BIT03 BIT05
SM-A520W  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08 BIT09 BIT0A
SM-A530F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08
SM-A530N  BIT03
SM-A530W  BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08
SM-A600A  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A600F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-A600G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-A600N  BIT01 BIT03
SM-A600T  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A600U  BIT02 BIT04
SM-A710F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A710K  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A710L  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A710M  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A710S  BIT01 BIT02
SM-A710Y  BIT01
SM-A720F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08 BIT09
SM-A720N  BIT04
SM-A730F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-A750F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-A750G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-A750N  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G390F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-G390Y  BIT02
SM-G398F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G570F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G570M  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-G570Y  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G610F  BIT01
SM-G610L  BIT02
SM-G610M  BIT01 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-G611F  BIT01
SM-G611K  BIT01
SM-G611L  BIT01
SM-G611M  BIT02 BIT03
SM-G611S  BIT01
SM-G930F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-G930K  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G930L  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G930S  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G930W  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-G935F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-G935K  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G935L  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G935S  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G935W  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-G950F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-G950N  BIT01 BIT03 BIT04
SM-G955F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-G955N  BIT01 BIT03 BIT04
SM-G960F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-G960N  BIT01
SM-G965F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-G965N  BIT01
SM-G970F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-G970N  BIT01 BIT03
SM-G973F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-G973N  BIT01 BIT03
SM-G975F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-G975N  BIT01 BIT03
SM-G977B  BIT01 BIT02
SM-G977N  BIT01 BIT02
SM-J260A  BIT01 BIT02
SM-J260F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-J260G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-J260M  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-J260T  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-J260Y  BIT01 BIT02
SM-J326A  BIT05
SM-J327A  BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-J327T  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-J330F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-J330G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-J330L  BIT03 BIT04
SM-J336A  BIT06 BIT08
SM-J337A  BIT01 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-J337R  BIT04 BIT05
SM-J337T  BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-J337U  BIT03 BIT04
SM-J337V  BIT03 BIT04
SM-J337W  BIT03 BIT04
SM-J400F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-J400G  BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-J400M  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-J530F  BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08
SM-J530G  BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-J530K  BIT04
SM-J530L  BIT04
SM-J530Y  BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-J600F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-J600G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-J600N  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-J700T  BIT03
SM-J701F  BIT06 BIT07 BIT08
SM-J701M  BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-J710F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-J710G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-J710K  BIT01
SM-J710M  BIT03 BIT04
SM-J720F  BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-J720M  BIT05 BIT06 BIT07
SM-J727S  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-J727T  BIT01 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-J730F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-J730G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08
SM-J730K  BIT02 BIT03
SM-J737A  BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-J737R  BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-J737T  BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-J737U  BIT03 BIT04
SM-J737V  BIT04
SM-M105F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-M105G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-M105M  BIT01 BIT02
SM-M105Y  BIT01 BIT02
SM-M107F  BIT01
SM-M205F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-M205G  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-M205M  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-M305F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-M305M  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-M3070  BIT01 BIT02
SM-M307F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-N930F  BIT01 BIT02
SM-N935F  BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-N935K  BIT04
SM-N935L  BIT04
SM-N935S  BIT04
SM-N950F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05 BIT06 BIT07 BIT08
SM-N950N  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04 BIT05
SM-N960F  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03 BIT04
SM-N960N  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-N970F  BIT01
SM-N971N  BIT01
SM-N975F  BIT01
SM-N976B  BIT01
SM-N976N  BIT01
SM-P205D  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-S102D  BIT02
SM-S205D  BIT02
SM-S337T  BIT03 BIT05 BIT07
SM-S357B  BIT01 BIT02
SM-S367V  BIT03 BIT04
SM-S506D  BIT02
SM-S737T  BIT04
SM-S757B  BIT02 BIT04
SM-S767V  BIT03 BIT04
SM-SC02L  BIT01
SM-SC04J  BIT01
SM-SCV43  BIT01
SM-T378V  BIT03
SM-T395C  BIT01
SM-T395X  BIT04 BIT05 BIT06
SM-T397U  BIT04 BIT05
SM-T515X  BIT01 BIT02 BIT03
SM-T517J  BIT03_

----------

